#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای امنیتی | Security Software >  >  کرک کامل nod32 ورژن 4

## nekooee

سلام

دوستان ابتدا فایل زیر رو دانلود کنید:

ظاهرا فایل تروجان داشته برای همین لینک حذف شد!

سپس :
1- آنتی ویروس رو اجرا کنید 
2-برید به این مسیر : display: an advanced mode- setup - advanced setup
3-هر چی گزینه مربوط به Antivirus and antispyware protection هست تیکهاشون رو بردارید و ok کنید 
4- کرکی رو که دانلود کردید کپی کنید به پوشه نصب آنتی ویروس و اجراش کنید
5-"disable time trial" را انتخاب کنید و patch رو کلیک کنید
6- ویندوز اتوماتیک درخواست میکنه سیستم رو ری استارت کنه که شما قبول کنید و سیستم ریست میشود
دیگه کار تمام شد
موفق باشید

----------

*aliamiry*,*arta00*,*asarr*,*hassan99*,*hesar*,*javad_156*,*mohammadsale*,*mohsen274*,*pedram*,*sajjad-d*,*Service Manual*,*Shami*,*soly_kardo*,*takhamed1*,*vali_yusefie*,*جمشيدا*,*ساجدیان*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Service Manual

*سلام

دوستان توصيه نمي کنم اين فايلو دانلود کنيد ، من دانلود و اجرا کردم و متاسفانه سيستمم دچار مشکل شد ، البته موقعيکه دانلود کامل شد آنتي ويروسم اخطار داد ولي من توجهي نکردم و گفتم به خاطر اينکه کرک هست آنتيويروس گير ميده .......

فايل اجرايي تروجان خطرناکي به نام Win32/Olmarik trojan
 داره ، البته به غير از اين يکي دو تا تروجان ديگه هم داره ........

اگر فايلو روي سيستمتون اجرا کرديد براي از بين بردن تروجان از اين فايل استفاده کنيد ......

موفق باشيد .*

----------

*amen*,*arta00*,*hassan99*,*nekooee*,*Shami*,*sohil62*,*جمشيدا*,*صابری*

----------


## nekooee

جدی میگی آقا رضا؟ این کرک تو سایتهای زیادی تو این هفته آمده! شاید از جایی که من گرفتمش ویروسی بوده!

من لینک دانلود رو از پست اول حذف کردم.... تا خودم امتحان کنم ببینم جریان چیه...

----------

*arta00*,*hassan99*,*Service Manual*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*

----------


## Service Manual

> جدی میگی آقا رضا؟ این کرک تو سایتهای زیادی تو این هفته آمده! شاید از جایی که من گرفتمش ویروسی بوده!
> 
> من لینک دانلود رو از پست اول حذف کردم.... تا خودم امتحان کنم ببینم جریان چیه...


*سلام

برنامه اجرا ميشه و حتي لوگويي مثل اين هم داره ، بعد از اين هم يک پنجره ديگه مياد و ميخواد Self Defence رو غير فعال کنيم ولي هيچ اتفاقي نميافته ، البته اگر فقط اين باشه اشکالي نداره ، بعد از اجرا سيستم آلوده به Win32/Olmarik ميشه ، شما ميتونيد فايلو اجرا کنيد و بعد فايلي که من گذاشتم رو اجرا کنيد ، ميبينيد که برنامه ميگه سيستم شما آلوده به Win32/Olmarik هست و يک بار ريست کنيد و بعد سيستمتون رو کاملا اسکن کنيد ........*

Logo.JPG

----------

*arta00*,*hassan99*,*nekooee*,*sohil62*,*صابری*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*

----------


## nekooee

نه منظورم نبود آقا رضا اثبات کنید یعنی تعجب کردم! من که می دونید از nod32 استفاده نمیکنم ولی تو چندتا از فرومهای خارجی دیدم گذاشتمش. پس حتما همشون ویروس دارن...

گشتم کرک سالمی هم پیدا نکردم همشون همین فایل هستند که این هفته تو اینترنت پخش شده!

----------

*arta00*,*hassan99*,*Service Manual*,*sohil62*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*

----------


## Service Manual

> نه منظورم نبود آقا رضا اثبات کنید یعنی تعجب کردم! من که می دونید از nod32 استفاده نمیکنم ولی تو چندتا از فرومهای خارجی دیدم گذاشتمش. پس حتما همشون ویروس دارن...
> 
> گشتم کرک سالمی هم پیدا نکردم همشون همین فایل هستند که این هفته تو اینترنت پخش شده!


*سلام

آقاي نکويي Win32/Olmarik باعث ميشه تروجان هاي ديگه روي سيستم دانلود بشه ، جالب اينجاست که آنتي ويروس NOD هم نميتونه به تنهايي اين تروجان رو حذف کنه و حتما بايد از اين فايل ضميمه اي که قرار دادم استفاده کنيد ! حالا براي چي نميتونه نميدونم ؟ البته تروجان رو ميشناسه ولي نميتونه به صورت کامل حذفش کنه ، من چند وقت پيش به همين تروجان آلوده شده بودم و خود شرکت NOD گفت که بايد از اين فايل استفاده کنم شايد در نسخه هاي جديدترش اين مشکل رو برطرف کنه ..........

http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page...nt&id=SOLN2372

http://download.eset.com/special/EOlmarikRemover.exe

http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page..._removal_video

Important! After successful use of the cleaning tool restart your computer and run a full computer scan as described in the following instructions

http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN529

http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page...nt&id=SOLN2159*

*ضمنا براي دريافت کدهاي جديد هم ميتونيد از اين سايت استفاده کنيد ، فقط قبلش آنتي ويروستون رو غير فعال کنيد و بعد وارد اين سايت بشيد ...




دارای محتوای پنهان


*

----------

*7375*,*arman68*,*arta00*,*basayev*,*fbc*,*hassan99*,*info_karaj*,*JVC_ATX*,*karameefarza*,*Khalili*,*khoshhaly*,*MAHSAAN*,*mehrdadk*,*meigoon*,*nekooee*,*pedram*,*REZA164690*,*reza_476*,*shahkoh*,*sohil62*,*جمشيدا*,*جواد جورسرایی*,*صابری*,*مهدي1355*

----------


## جواد جورسرایی

با سلام
ببخشید آقای شاطی زاده 
=================================================
مگه نود 32 سایت های معروفی که سریالهای فعال سازی نود 32 را میدن
 از طریق آی پی شون نمیشناسه و سایت و وبلاگ ها را مسدود نمیکنه؟
چون 
من نود 32 را غیر فعالش کردم و حتی End Task هم کردم ولی بازم سایت مسدود بود
==================================================
یه چیز دیگه این تروجان چه تأثیر بدی روی سیستم میزاره ؟
مشکلاتش رو بگین!
با تشکر : 1390/1/20  15:10

----------

*arta00*,*hassan99*,*meigoon*,*nekooee*,*Service Manual*,*صابری*

----------


## Service Manual

> با سلام
> ببخشید آقای شاطی زاده 
> =================================================
> مگه نود 32 سایت های معروفی که سریالهای فعال سازی نود 32 را میدن
>  از طریق آی پی شون نمیشناسه و سایت و وبلاگ ها را مسدود نمیکنه؟
> چون 
> من نود 32 را غیر فعالش کردم و حتی End Task هم کردم ولی بازم سایت مسدود بود
> ==================================================
> یه چیز دیگه این تروجان چه تأثیر بدی روی سیستم میزاره ؟
> ...


*سلام

براي غير فعال کردن آنتي ويروس ميتونيد اين فيلم آموزشي رو ببينيد ، من مدت زيادي هست که با ESET Smart Security کار مي کنم و هميشه هم اينطوري غير فعال مي شده !





دارای محتوای پنهان



جواب سوال دومتون هم لينک زير هست ، البته اين تروجان نسخه هاي مختلفي داره ....

http://www.eset.com/us/threat-center...win32olmarikxg

*

----------

*amen*,*amirrezaarh*,*arta00*,*beal*,*blacksda*,*ehsan885*,*hassan99*,*hossien89*,*JVC_ATX*,*karameefarza*,*Khalili*,*khoshhaly*,*mahdi1376*,*MAHSAAN*,*meigoon*,*mosar4750*,*nekooee*,*pedram*,*sam_electronic*,*sohil62*,*جمشيدا*,*جواد جورسرایی*,*صابری*,*نودرار*

----------


## kidamen

*
سلام به همگی دوستان :*

اگه شما هم جزء کاربران آنتی ویروس محبوب *ESET smart security* هستید و با کرک کردن و آپدیت اون مشکل دارید ، به آموزشی که میذارم خوب توجه کنید تا برای همیشه از شر دادن *username & password* راحت بشید . با استفاده از این کرک ، نسخهء *ESET smart security* شما همواره *30 روزه* باقی می مونه .

1- آخرین نسخه از *ESET smart security 4* رو از سایت دانلود کرده و نصب کنید .*( در هنگام نصب ، گزینه set parameters later رو تیک بزنید و بقیه مراحل نصب رو تا پایان انجام بدید )*

2- فایل کرک مربوطه رو از *اینجا* دانلود کنید. *اما فعلا" اونو اجرا نکنید .*

3- بعد از اتمام نصب ، پنجرهء برنامه رو باز کنید و کلید *F5* رو بزنید .

4- تیک گزینهء *Enable self-defense* رو بردارید .

5- اگه از *ویندوز 7*  استفاده میکنید ابتدا باید بطور موقت سطح امنیتی ویندوز برای دسترسی  برنامه ها به رجیستری در پایین ترین حد قرار بگیره . چون در غیر اینصورت ،  قادر به اجرای کرک نخواهید شد . بعد از اجرای کرک می تونید اونو به حالت  اول برگردونید . به این منظور به این آدرس رفته و *Level* رو پایین بیارید : 

*Control panel / User Accounts and Family Safety / User Accounts / Change User Account Control settings* 

6- کامپیوترو ریستارت کنید .

7- حالا برنامه *Eset Fix 1.5* را اجرا کنید . به تمام پیغامهایی که داده میشه جواب *OK* و *Yes* بدید . با این کار کامپیوتر شما مجددا" ریستارت میشه . صبر کنید تا دوباره بالا بیاد .

8- بعد از راه اندازی شدن مجدد سیستم ، برنامه *ESET smart security* رو باز کنید. از پایین پنجره اون ، گزینهء  *...Change* رو زده و به پیغام اون جواب *Yes* بدید . با این کار ، پنجره *ESET smart security* به شکل Advanced mod  در میاد .

9- در سمت چپ پنجره روی گزینه *Tools* و سپس *Scheduler* کلیک کنید . در این قسمت ، گزینهء *Eset Trial Reset* رو تیک بزنید و بعد با کلیک راست روی اون ، *Run now* را انتخاب کنید .


*به شما تبریک میگم...*
*
آنتی ویروس محبوب شما کرک شد* *و برای همیشه بصورت 30 یا 31 روزه خواهد ماند و همیشه بدون دردسر Update میشه .*

*
توجه :**بعد از کرک کردن ، دیگه هرگز user و pass وارد نکنید . در غیر اینصورت از حالت 30 روزهء دائمی خارج خواهد شد و همون آش و همون کاسهء سابق...!*

_
موفق باشید..........._ *تشکر یادتون نره*

----------

*hassan99*,*khoshhaly*,*meigoon*,*nekooee*,*جمشيدا*,*صابری*

----------


## h_zarean

سلام دوست عزیز 
با تشکر از اطلاعات مفیدتون
لطف کنید پسورد فایل زیپ کرک رو اعلام کنید.
مرسی

----------

*kidamen*

----------


## kidamen

> سلام دوست عزیز 
> با تشکر از اطلاعات مفیدتون
> لطف کنید پسورد فایل زیپ کرک رو اعلام کنید.
> مرسی


با عرض پوزش از شما دوست گرامی به این خاطر که دیر جواب دادم . اینترنت ذغالیه و بقیه ماجرا.....

لینک دانلود فایل کرک رو تغییر دادم . این فایل ، پسوورد نداره . از همون پست قبل دانلود کنید

----------

*nekooee*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## amirrezaarh

پسوردش اینه 
maya- حواسطون باشه بعد از اسم - رو بذارین
موفق باشین
--------------------------------------------------
ولی من محدودیت زمانیم تموم شده و آنتی ویروس نمیذاره تو هیچ کدوم از بخش ها برم
چیکار کنم !

----------

*sajjad-d*

----------

